# Eco-bedding????



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

does anyone use this? (i found it on kims ark) http://www.kimsarkrescue.org/content/view/37

does it work well? how long does the box of it last? HMMMMM


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I've never tried it
I go for straw bedding
but if you get it tell us what you think?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've heard most people say that their rats prefered to play with it than use it for bedding or litter.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I used to use it for hamsters, and I'm going to be switching my mouse to it instead of Carefresh.

It's paper, so it's not the best for smells, but it's not bad. I've given it to my rats occasionally for the litter boxes or to play with.

I know some people will put a layer of something else down, and then put Eco-bedding on top. Seem to like it.


----------

